# Ripped off ?



## barlicker (May 22, 2020)

I had been staying on a CL site with my wife in a caravan while I converted a van to a camper, my wife is still there. We arrived at the CL which is a farmers field with very little amenities in May of 2019 and I also rented a cattle shed from the owners husband while I did the conversion. The owner of said CL was charging us £532 per month which included electric and £120 per month for the shed. On nearing completion of the van she told me I would have to pay the same as we did for the caravan ( £532) per month for the camper as she classed it as another camper on her site. I declined the offer, as I am a pensioner. I was then told if I wanted to see my wife and arrived in the camper I would have to pay the daily rate. My wife can't leave the site at the moment due to the lock down and she does not want to live in a camper. We are looking for a small flat or terraced home for a base at the moment but this is also a problem due to current situation. She is still paying the rent of course and I don't get to see her that often, it's all very sad. I have had my say to the owner of said site but she became extremely hostile to the point of her becoming violent towards me. Comments welcome.


----------



## GreggBear (May 22, 2020)

Police? Surely she can't stop you from seeing your wife man, were living in 21st century England for Christ's sake!...


----------



## wildebus (May 22, 2020)

only one word (that I can type here) comes to mind.... Evil


----------



## izwozral (May 22, 2020)

Have you approached your local council or MP? 

Is your wife able to move to another site?

Can you afford to buy a caravan and have a tow bar fitted on your camper?

Is the camper finished?

Where are you based?


----------



## Penny13 (May 22, 2020)

As you both live in alternative accommodation I am sure you would be considered homeless. Go to your council. 
As for what your paying !!! Look around find a better site. 
Farmers


----------



## Makzine (May 22, 2020)

Just like widcampers we're not all bad thanks, please don't lump all farmers under that heading 


Penny13 said:


> *Farmers*


----------



## harrow (May 22, 2020)

I guess you have upset the owners, find somewhere else, the owners must have their own reasons.


----------



## dunfillin (May 22, 2020)

harrow said:


> I guess you have upset the owners, find somewhere else, the owners must have their own reasons.


Greed


----------



## Snapster (May 22, 2020)

You should publish the CL so everyone can avoid it........


----------



## RoaminRog (May 22, 2020)

£17 a day! Seems a bit steep for a CL, especially as it’s a long term arrangement. I would be tempted to have a look around to find somewhere more agreeable and cheaper.


----------



## barryd (May 22, 2020)

yes you have been ripped off but it begs the question why you agreed to such a ridiculous sum for a long term stay in the first place. You have some leverage though. They are in breach of the Caravan Club rules for a kick off.  They are only supposed to allow you 28 days stay max.  Loads break that rule and Ive stayed way longer than that myself on a CL but she sounds a proper nasty piece of work so give her some of her own medicine once you get clear of course or threaten to report her if it gets nasty.  As others have said though the priority is to get your two vans away somewhere else.  That wont be easy but you wont be breaking lock down rules by moving away but you are going to have to find somewhere else to go to.  The council may help.


----------



## izwozral (May 22, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> £17 a day! Seems a bit steep for a CL, especially as it’s a long term arrangement. I would be tempted to have a look around to find somewhere more agreeable and cheaper.



My thinking too, most we have paid for a CL is £10


----------



## GreggBear (May 22, 2020)

People are so quick to judge wild campers as being bad news, I really hope this woman is going to be brought to book for her disgraceful behaviour. She should be named & shamed, if only so that we all know to avoid her facility! Her actions sound outrageous, & certainly the use of violence is never OK....


----------



## Fazerloz (May 22, 2020)

Personally I would like to hear both sides but that;s not going to happen. As for rip off the OP chose to go there nobody made them and although it might be difficult at this time nobody is making them stay. I am sure even now within 2 weeks another site for the caravan could be found and the caravan moved. Especially if the woman  is as nasty as stated I would be out of there very quickly.


----------



## GreggBear (May 22, 2020)

True, quite possibly more to this tale than we are aware of, but if this woman has threatened or used violence, especially to a pensioner, a line has clearly been crossed IMO.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 22, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> True, quite possibly more to this tale than we are aware of, but if this woman has threatened or used violence, especially to a pensioner, a line has clearly been crossed IMO.


Too many ifs and buts for me. As the OP stated " I have had my say to the owner" which could cover a multitude of sins and who knows the age of the owner she could well be a pensioner as well. There are some feisty old women. Even on here.


----------



## jeanette (May 22, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Too many ifs and buts for me. As the OP stated " I have had my say to the owner" which could cover a multitude of sins and who knows the age of the owner she could well be a pensioner as well. There are some feisty old women. Even on here.


----------



## GreggBear (May 22, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Too many ifs and buts for me. As the OP stated " I have had my say to the owner" which could cover a multitude of sins and who knows the age of the owner she could well be a pensioner as well. There are some feisty old women. Even on here.




True, I agree with what you're saying, just can't help but feel if either party resorts to violence, then civilized behaviour has broken down. As you say,  i wasntthere, so can't really judge, but my comments are based on the information I have.


----------



## Debroos (May 22, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Personally I would like to hear both sides but that;s not going to happen. As for rip off the OP chose to go there nobody made them and although it might be difficult at this time nobody is making them stay. I am sure even now within 2 weeks another site for the caravan could be found and the caravan moved. Especially if the woman  is as nasty as stated I would be out of there very quickly.


But no c.l or caravan sites are allowed to take anyone on at the moment.


----------



## Debroos (May 22, 2020)

If you prefer to avoid confrontation is there nowhere you can park close to the c.l and then walk to visit your wife. She can't charge you to park then.


----------



## wildebus (May 22, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> £17 a day! Seems a bit steep for a CL, especially as it’s a long term arrangement. I would be tempted to have a look around to find somewhere more agreeable and cheaper.


I am guessing a factor in his initial choice was that he also had access to a large covered area to work on his bus conversion at a fairly decent rate of £120?.

But not going to argue it does not sound a bargain.


----------



## Geraldine (May 22, 2020)

Barlicker needs to come back with some further information before we can properly sign post him to resources available.
It would be useful if he could answer some of the questions raised by other concerned members.
David.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 22, 2020)

Debroos said:


> But no c.l or caravan sites are allowed to take anyone on at the moment.


There are more places than CLs and caravan sites to put a caravan if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Penny13 (May 22, 2020)

Makzine said:


> Just like widcampers we're not all bad thanks, please don't lump all farmers under that heading


lol my x husband is a farmer I will always dish them


----------



## barlicker (May 22, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> Police? Surely she can't stop you from seeing your wife man, were living in 21st century England for Christ's sake!...


Can't go on the site due to lockdown she as to come to me and that is not always convenient.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 22, 2020)

There's a locked down pub, just waiting for you.. somewhere..
If your near Cheshire, Pm me.


----------



## barlicker (May 23, 2020)

harrow said:


> I guess you have upset the owners, find somewhere else, the owners must have their own reasons.


Jimmy the farmer and myself still on good terms it is his wife who runs the CL  and that as been the problem, he as no backbone.


----------



## barlicker (May 23, 2020)

Debroos said:


> If you prefer to avoid confrontation is there nowhere you can park close to the c.l and then walk to visit your wife. She can't charge you to park then.


Since I wouldn't pay the rent for the camper/tow car she as invoked the lock down and says I am risking the other poor buggers who are stuck there paying the £19 a day.


----------



## barlicker (May 23, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> There are more places than CLs and caravan sites to put a caravan if you put your mind to it.


If only I could. The lock down as made a problem with moving caravans.


----------



## barlicker (May 23, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> There's a locked down pub, just waiting for you.. somewhere..
> If your near Cheshire, Pm me.


Thanks for that I will see how things go over the next week.


----------



## Geraldine (May 23, 2020)

barlicker said:


> Can't go on the site due to lockdown she as to come to me and that is not always convenient.


Do you normally live together full time?
Has your wife any health issues?
I'm currently thinking this is a serious breach of your human rights and may even fall into or under the slavery act or some form of abuse.
But I am no expert.
It sounds like you are going to be made homeless or are homeless already. I would start with the council. Housing department. Make sure you write down who you have spoken too ( council ) Start making a written list of events with dates. This helps for clarity.
If you have been assaulted by the landlord what date time was this. Were there any witnesses.
You need an advocate, normally Citizens advise would support you but they are closed. I should think the council would know someone who can support hopefully.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Drover (May 23, 2020)

If you talk about the caravan and motorhome club they have sites available for " full time " motorhome/caravan owners during lockdown. You should phone them.
I have no idea where they are though. They set it up for people returning from Europe. 
I don't know about the ccc.
If you tow the caravan with the motorhome is it not a "unit". Just sumising it's not a static caravan.


----------



## Debroos (May 23, 2020)

What an awful situation. Presumably it is illegal for her to have people on the site anyway at the moment....
Dobbing her in would only result in your wife being chucked out and I guess that is not your aim at the mo.
If there is a solution I'm sure someone on here will find it!


----------



## Drover (May 23, 2020)

Question and answer from caravan and motorhome club
*Why have small CLs had to close as well as the larger sites?*
Government guidelines have mandated that all caravan sites are closed for the foreseeable future, no matter what size. People are being asked to limit any unnecessary travel and stay at home.

Going on this it looks like the two of you are homeless, you could try "age concern" for an answer to your problem as they look to be open.


----------



## vindiboy (May 23, 2020)

The Woman in Question  hasn't actually said he cannot see his wife ? the poster says that she said that IF he arrives in the Camper he MUST pay the  camping rate for it, so if he arrives in a car ???


----------



## Geraldine (May 23, 2020)

barlicker said:


> If only I could. The lock down as made a problem with moving caravans.


Thoughts;
As things have broken down between yourself and the landlord and she has been violent towards you. Once you have found somewhere else to go and stay ( if that's possible ) you could go to the local police station and explain the situation and get a letter allowing you to move from A to B. The letter or recorded permission would just cover you should you be stopped by the police.
On the other hand the police may wish to speak to the farmers wife about her violent outburst. If they feel an offence has taken place they could press charges.


----------



## runnach (May 23, 2020)

Becoming hostile to the point of being violent, is totally different to actually being violent. So the question is was the op physically assaulted or was it fear he was about to be assaulted ? People are making assumpttions.

As for the rate charged on the caravan I see no reason to complain, a simple offer to treat and an acceptance.

Now the van is habitablea I am not surprised she wants to charge accordingly , but has named that clear in her offer which the op either accepts or doesn’t 

although it’s sad the wife won’t live in the van that’s your problem and no reflection on the site owners


----------



## barlicker (May 23, 2020)

I am not sure the site owner as a reflection, greedy vampires don't.


----------



## wildebus (May 23, 2020)

channa said:


> Becoming hostile to the point of being violent, is totally different to actually being violent. So the question is was the op physically assaulted or was it fear he was about to be assaulted ? People are making assumpttions.
> 
> As for the rate charged on the caravan I see no reason to complain, a simple offer to treat and an acceptance.
> 
> ...


So if someone towed a caravan with a van that has a bed in it, and occupied  a standard pitch designed for an "outfit" of Caravan and tow vehicle, it is right to charge them a double rate? really?
One of my customers has a VW T5 as a weekend/overnight away vehicle, but when he goes away for a week or so, he will take his caravan but tow it with his T5. I bet he doesn't get charged double-bubble!


----------



## runnach (May 23, 2020)

wildebus said:


> So if someone towed a caravan with a van that has a bed in it, and occupied  a standard pitch designed for an "outfit" of Caravan and tow vehicle, it is right to charge them a double rate? really?
> One of my customers has a VW T5 as a weekend/overnight away vehicle, but when he goes away for a week or so, he will take his caravan but tow it with his T5. I bet he doesn't get charged double-bubble!


If you take the trouble to re read, I said I wasn’t surprised not I condoned what she was doing . Having worked literally on countless commercial caravan sites nothing surprises me..some charge for pup tents ,some charge per dog , some CHARGE if more than one vehicle can be occupied there are so many permutations very little surprises

If however she made that clear does the Op not have opportunity to accept or decline?


----------



## wildebus (May 23, 2020)

I don't need to re-read  I got it the first time.  You were not surprised,  and whilst not condoning it, you didn't appear to express any disappointment in the practice either, which is fine.  I am, but that is my opinion.

Right now, options are limited with campsites, so the OP is very likely not in a position to easily relocate to another site.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 23, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> If you talk about the caravan and motorhome club they have sites available for " full time " motorhome/caravan owners during lockdown. You should phone them.
> I have no idea where they are though. They set it up for people returning from Europe.
> I don't know about the ccc.
> If you tow the caravan with the motorhome is it not a "unit". Just sumising it's not a static caravan.


These are the contact details, but I think you would have to be a member.
Email: enquiries@camc.com

Tel: 01342 326 944

Address: Caravan and Motorhome Club, East Grinstead House, East Grinstead, West Sussex, RH19 1UA


----------



## Drover (May 23, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> These are the contact details, but I think you would have to be a member.
> Email: enquiries@camc.com
> 
> Tel: 01342 326 944
> ...


I guessed they were members as they said they were on a CL. Technically you need to be a member , if not the farmers wife is in the wrong


----------



## barlicker (May 23, 2020)

channa said:


> If you take the trouble to re read, I said I wasn’t surprised not I condoned what she was doing . Having worked literally on countless commercial caravan sites nothing surprises me..some charge for pup tents ,some charge per dog , some CHARGE if more than one vehicle can be occupied there are so many permutations very little surprises
> 
> If however she made that clear does the Op not have opportunity to accept or decline?


Yes I had the opportunity to decline and did, who in their right mind was going to pay £900 and odd to grreedy landlady. However this still left my wife marooned and not being able to move the caravan. If the caravan had stayed she would still have charged the same price ! As she said it was taking up space. The woman is extremely greedy and without scruples unfortunately we didn't realise this until several months had passed. Do not make out that we could have done anything different under the circumstances, my wife is still working and she needs to be as close to work as possible. Unlike me she did not want to wild camp under the lock down. Regards to you sir.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 24, 2020)

When you finally get to move on get the local Home Guard along to say your goodbyes for you...


----------



## FULL TIMER (May 24, 2020)

I'm not getting to involved in the legalities of this but we've been using CL sites as a base since 2007 for months if not years at a time , the most we have paid is what we are paying now £10 per night, electric included and water hooked up,  with all our vehicles ie the motorcaravan (a converted 7.5 ton lorry) my van a renault traffic and the wifes car. I certainly think you are paying over the odds, one thought probably none of our business but couldn't you have parked the van elsewhere (storage etc ) and lived in the caravan with your wife till this all blows over.


----------



## RCZ White (May 24, 2020)

Sounds more like they want you off the site.  Best look elsewhere as this is totally unreasonable.  Really charging for a second unit when it’s just a mode of transport.  I only pay £50 to store my van on a site per month.


----------



## Robmac (May 24, 2020)

It might be worth at least saying what part of the country you are in so that other members might be able to suggest alternatives?


----------



## wildman (May 24, 2020)

do they actually have a licence for long term or even full time ? seems dodgy to me. A CL is only licensed for a 28 day stay.


----------



## Robmac (May 24, 2020)

wildman said:


> do they actually have a licence for long term or even full time ? seems dodgy to me. A CL is only licensed for a 28 day stay.



They probably get away with it because they are locked down fulltiming Roger?


----------



## FULL TIMER (May 24, 2020)

wildman said:


> do they actually have a licence for long term or even full time ? seems dodgy to me. A CL is only licensed for a 28 day stay.


You are correct which is why I said I wouldn't get involved in the legalities of the situation, we full timers have to do what we can to get around certain things,as it happens we tend to move the motor caravan off the site for at least one weekend per month most of the year when possible ,at the moment the site is closed and we were allowed to stay put.


----------



## 1 Cup (May 24, 2020)

Sounds like the one down at Ilfracombe.


----------



## barlicker (May 24, 2020)

Robmac said:


> It might be worth at least saying what part of the country you are in so that other members might be able to suggest alternatives?


Yes I can if I am careful ! Near the gateway to the dales.


----------



## st3v3 (May 24, 2020)

barlicker said:


> Yes I can if I am careful !



Why would you need to be careful?


----------



## barlicker (May 24, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Why would you need to be careful?


Because I don't want my wife to be kicked off when she and the caravan have nowhere to go at present. We are waiting for a flat to view at the moment but obviously that is taking time due to the situation.


----------



## Robmac (May 24, 2020)

barlicker said:


> Because I don't want my wife to be kicked off when she and the caravan have nowhere to go at present. We are waiting for a flat to view at the moment but obviously that is taking time due to the situation.



I fully understand that.

I think you have been vague enough with your location not to give anything away to the site owner if she happened to read this. But somebody may know somewhere in your general vicinity which could help.


----------



## wildebus (May 24, 2020)

Sounds an uncomfortable situation to say the least.  Best of luck with the flat viewing.


----------



## yorkieowl (May 24, 2020)

You state you've been living with your wife in the caravan, but then said if you arrive in the camper? Surely the camper was already on site?  Have you by any chance now stopped paying for the shed?  I don't see a problem with her original charge, purely because you were happy with that from the start, even though I personally think it's excessive and would never have paid that.  If you've now stopped paying her for the hire of the shed then I could understand why she would now want to charge for the camper, after all, greedy or not it's her land to charge as she wants, I do think she is being unreasonable to try this on during lockdown but hey that's what some are like, is there absolutely nowhere you can park nearby? Annoying as it may be, also as you would be fulltiming without bricks and mortar then you could stay there til we get the all clear.


----------



## wildman (May 25, 2020)

whilst charging a day rate for visiting may seem over the top, I know many sites that do, not mine unless visitors stay overnight of course, a CL is limited to 5 vans and every one of them counts. £17 a day is lot but remember does include water, electric, waste, black, grey and rubbish removal, TV licence and community charge when staying long term. CL's are not designed for long term residents, as previously said 28 day max stay. so her licence is at risk, a good bargaining chip. Until sites reopen she is stuck there and cannot be removed by the site owner. The high rent aside, after all it is what you agreed to. Expecting to keep two vans on the site is not on really on unless one is just stored in the shed unused. Move on ASAP before word goes around that you are the trouble makers, ha ha


----------



## harrow (May 25, 2020)

wildman said:


> whilst charging a day rate for visiting may seem over the top, I know many sites that do, not mine unless visitors stay overnight of course, a CL is limited to 5 vans and every one of them counts. £17 a day is lot but remember does include water, electric, waste, black, grey and rubbish removal, TV licence and community charge when staying long term. CL's are not designed for long term residents, as previously said 28 day max stay. so her licence is at risk, a good bargaining chip. Until sites reopen she is stuck there and cannot be removed by the site owner. The high rent aside, after all it is what you agreed to. Expecting to keep two vans on the site is not on really on unless one is just stored in the shed unused. Move on ASAP before word goes around that you are the trouble makers, ha ha



We thought about running a CL/CS if we were able to move but some people on here don't realize the costs to the site owner and if there is no money in it then just let it grow weeds.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 25, 2020)

Not a very kind approach or very understanding, simply not nice people.


----------



## barlicker (May 25, 2020)

yorkieowl said:


> You state you've been living with your wife in the caravan, but then said if you arrive in the camper? Surely the camper was already on site?  Have you by any chance now stopped paying for the shed?  I don't see a problem with her original charge, purely because you were happy with that from the start, even though I personally think it's excessive and would never have paid that.  If you've now stopped paying her for the hire of the shed then I could understand why she would now want to charge for the camper, after all, greedy or not it's her land to charge as she wants, I do think she is being unreasonable to try this on during lockdown but hey that's what some are like, is there absolutely nowhere you can park nearby? Annoying as it may be, also as you would be fulltiming without bricks and mortar then you could stay there til we get the all clear.


Hi there , please read the whole thread again.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 26, 2020)

harrow said:


> We thought about running a CL/CS if we were able to move but some people on here don't realize the costs to the site owner and if there is no money in it then just let it grow weeds.


I hear there's a shed-load of money in growing weed... probably more than enough to buy a new Hymer instead of emptying the poo tank every time...


----------



## yorkieowl (May 26, 2020)

barlicker said:


> Hi there , please read the whole thread again.


Just read the thread again, sorry but to my mind what you are saying doesn’t sit right, one minute you say your wife is marooned then you say she’ll be kicked off, which during lockdown if the landlady tries it then just call police, there is already animosity between you and the landlady so it’s not gonna make it any worse.  You still haven’t answered my questions, so all I can do is make assumptions on what you’ve said previously, and especially as I am only hearing one side of the story.  You do seem to get a bit up in arms when someone isn’t siding with you- again only my opinion and on a forum it’s even harder to judge. Lockdown will soon be over, probably best to sit tight, bite your tongue and learn from the experience.  All the best.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 26, 2020)

Oh the poor chap can do without lockjaw as well as lockdown, reckon he'd go over the edge....


----------



## izwozral (May 26, 2020)

Is that Dominic Cummings lying down? And is that a doctor looking for any more lies?


----------



## Toffeecat (May 26, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Is that Dominic Cummings lying down? And is that a doctor looking for any more lies?



He needed an urgent dental check up. Apparently talking s££t stains the teath.


----------



## mistericeman (May 26, 2020)

Do we really NEED political crap in motorhome chat too.


----------



## izwozral (May 26, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Do we really NEED political crap in motorhome chat too.



No.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 31, 2020)

On my friends farm he has a CL and to avoid the Club sanctioning him about the fulltimers living ther, he pulled them all onto the tennis court area,and coupled them to the farm electrical system , with the water on tap. This avoided the use of the field and the interference of the club in the beginning of the lockdown. He as a few caravans and a couple of MH there. They are just tenants not visitors at the moment.


----------



## harrow (May 31, 2020)

harrow said:


> We thought about running a CL/CS if we were able to move but some people on here don't realize the costs to the site owner and if there is no money in it then just let it grow weeds.



I should try and clarify this better, its not just money but when some people want everything including unlimited electricity for £10 a night, dump their water and rubbish it gets to the point what would be an interest becomes a burden.
I hope you understand.


----------



## peter palance (May 31, 2020)

Debroos said:


> If you prefer to avoid confrontation is there nowhere you can park close to the c.l and then walk to visit your wife. She can't charge you to park then.


and show 2 fingers on the way out, it starts with peace and love,then the 2 fingers. by . ok.pj


----------

